# Appli number sur ipad



## val83 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour ,

J ai achete l appli numbers pour ipad ppur pouvoir travailler mes doc number sur ipad.
J ai faitla mise a jour de l appli number et maintenantl appli ne veut plus ouvrir mes doc car ils viennent de la version anterieur a 2009. Comment faire?
Je suis a l etranger , sans mon ordinateur, et souhaiterai pouvoir modifier mes fichiers  number sur mon ipad.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Valerie


----------



## Iaddict4 (29 Janvier 2013)

Je ne connais pas le problème pour numbers (je ne l'utilise pas) mais pour me dépanner j'utilise smart office 2, ça doit être moins pratique mais tu peux en faire quelque chose, il gère les fichiers excel, tableurs et autres donc ça pourrait t'être utile.

Ils font souvent des promos il est peut être gratuit en ce moment.


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

si tu veux partager des documents entre number ipad et number mac il te faut la dernière version sur les deux machines
le lien se fait par icloud
number mac 2009 n'est pas compatible
il faut prendre la nouvelle version sur le mac app store (seule version compatible)


----------

